# Ein Thread für eine Methode



## Rj (9. Nov 2004)

Wie kann ich pro einem Methoden Aufruf einen Thread erzeugen 


```
for(int i=0;i<abos.size();i++){
    NewsletterAbo abo = (NewsletterAbo)abos.get(i);
    <Dies jeweils in einem Thread>
    CwUtil.sendMail(abo.getEmail(),"Vipgast Newsletter",code,"office@vipgast.com",CwProperties.getInstanc().getProperty(CONF_KEY_SMTPHOTS),"text/html");
    </>
}
```

bzw einen Thread der in einer Minute ca. 3 mail sendet!


----------



## bygones (9. Nov 2004)

indem du jeden Methoden auruf in eine thread packst


```
new Thread() {
  public void run() {
     // mach was
  }
}.start();
```

empfehlenswerter wäre vielleicht Timer / TimerTask für dich...


----------



## Rj (9. Nov 2004)

und wie geht das ? und ein Problem hab ich ja auch noch ich kann ja in die run keine variablen übergeben die ich brauche


----------

